# corvette wheels on 5 lug swapped mk3 cabrio???



## josh53191 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a 5 lug swapped mk3 cabrio and a set of staggered corvette salad shooters. They are 8.5 inches in the front and 9.5 inches wide in the rear. I just need help with the spacing and offset for the adapters. I know i need 5x100 to 5x120 but thats pretty much it. ive searched alot but still dont know what adapters to order. everyones spacing is between 20mm and 35mm so i have no idea. i want the rear to poke a lil bit but not much and i know im going to have to pull the fenders a bit from what ive heard. please help i want to get this project rolling


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I am unfamiliar with Cabrio fitment/offsets, but as a start... the offset of those wheels is ET56.


----------



## josh53191 (Aug 16, 2011)

PSU said:


> I am unfamiliar with Cabrio fitment/offsets, but as a start... the offset of those wheels is ET56.


this is why i get confused becasue i read stuff like this on other forums:
"offset is +32 on salad shooters. You want to be flush but no rubbing, it doesn't exist. Honestly, your going to have to be dumped and its gonna have to be wicked flush for that setup to look even remotely good. Somewhere around a +10 offset in the front and around zero in the rear depending on roll and pull stretch, and camber, if you have camber plates in the front. It'll vary depending on all that."


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Found that thread that you mentioned on S|W... guess they are ET32. 

My apologies.


----------



## josh53191 (Aug 16, 2011)

please help!


----------



## dzrtvolkz (Apr 5, 2009)

i am running 20mm all around on staggered saladshooters, but i'm running the stock 4 lug suspension with swapted hubs and brakes. if you got a full vr subframe u might need smaller adapters up front since the "plus" suspension is a lil wider. 

pic of my cabby. the rear could be lower.


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

find " leskie " and ask him how he's making/made his 'shooters work on his mk3 Golf...he's local to me


----------

